# Chino007 invited me on over, looks good



## REDRUM (Mar 12, 2012)

Sup fellas, popping in to say whats up. Im sure some of you know, as I know some of you, for you cats that dont know me, Ive been using gear for roughly 25 yrs, and have been on the boards for about 18 yrs, give or take. Ive seen and used it all, and I look fwd to contributing where I can on here.

REDRUM


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*REDRUM* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 12, 2012)

Memory is a little hazy, but welcome to your soon-to-be new home


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola mi amigo, como esta? Bien? Or no Bien? 

Lol



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM....


----------



## colochine (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome redrum!


----------



## brazey (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to InronMag!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## REDRUM (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for the warm reception, and nice to see some familiar names through the community. Also, thank you for the rep points, I didnt know you could rack up so many by just saying hi, lol...seriously though this is very well constructed site, and Im glad to be here

REDRUM


----------



## fireman23 (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome bro good to see you over here


----------



## ranman32566 (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome Bro


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Bro. Welcome/.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 16, 2012)

Great fourm bro


----------

